# Smoking While Driving - Liga Privada Undercrown - Belicoso



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

I posted a review in the correct section but had this extra picture of me smoking while driving.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice.

I cant wait to try these. Am on DE site looking up locals to hound for some right now.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice!

I got a 5er on order. 2wks wait on them as of now.


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't wait to get mine in


----------

